# Pflanzplan für meinen Teich



## RKurzhals (19. März 2010)

Hallo,
nun hat der Frühling endlich durchgestartet, und kann ich langsam an die Teichpflanzen denken... .
Für die, die nicht ins Album schauen wollen, so sieht's jetzt aus:
     
Im Plan kann man 4 Zonen erkennen.
Zone A ist meine "Badewanne", durch die das Wasser vom Teichboden zum Filter strömt. Hier sollen ein paar wüchsige Pflanzen wie __ Igelkolben, __ Gilbweiderich und __ Hechtkraut (P. cordata) hin, vielleicht noch ein __ Wasserstern, mal sehen.
Zone B ist am gemauerten Beckenrand, wo ich ein paar größere Solitärpflanzen (Carex acuta, Acorus spec - __ Seggen) setzen möchte, zwischen denen die __ Schwanenblume wachsen soll.
Ganz in die hintere Ecke sollen Eriophorum latifolium (__ Wollgras) und Caltha palustris (__ Sumpfdotterblume) wachsen.
Zone B+C ist Teichrand + Bodenfilter, und soll nahezu zuwachsen. In die Mitte kommen noch zwei Trittsteine, damit man besser "gärtnern" kann.
Zone C soll große Pflanzen aufnehmen wie:
Juncus effusus/inflexus (__ Binsen),
Lythrum salicaria (__ Blutweiderich)
In die Mitte möchte ich ein 1,2 kleinere Carex-Arten um ein "Wasserloch" setzen, und oberhalb des Wasserspiegels sollen __ Iris, Tradescantia, Mimulus (Gauklerblume) und Eupatorium (__ Wasserdost) blühen. Um den Rand dürfen sich Veronica beccabunga, __ Gundermann, __ Pfennigkraut und vielleich __ Günsel balgen.
Soweit der Anfang, ich nehme an, dass ich da mit der Zeit eingreifen und nachbessern muss, um übers Jahr einen schönen Anblick zu haben, der die Algen in Schach hält.
Wenn die Pflanzen die Mehrheit haben und der Teich klar ist, werde ich auch an eine kleine Seerose denken wollen. Unterwasserpflanzen will ich Anfang Sommer oder im Herbst setzen, wenn der Teich so klar ist, das diese auch wachsen können.


----------



## Christine (19. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo Rolf,

da hast Du Dir ja echt schon einen prima Plan zurecht gelegt. Nur das hier verstehe ich nicht:



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Unterwasserpflanzen will ich Anfang Sommer oder im Herbst setzen, wenn der Teich so klar ist, das diese auch wachsen können.



Im Herbst wachsen doch keine Unterwasserpflanzen mehr. Einige produzieren doch gerade dann Algenfutter, weil nur ein Bruchtteil  der Pflanze überwintert. Man setzt sie doch eigentlich im Frühjahr, damit sie mit den Algen konkurrieren


----------



## RKurzhals (20. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo Christine,
da hast Du recht... .
Ich wollte mit den UW-Pflanzen erst starten, wenn auch ausreichend "Sicht" im Teich ist. Da ich mit meinem Filterbau noch im Hintertreffen bin, kann das vielleicht dauern.
Ich habe heute gerade eine Sumpfschwertlilie bekommen - es kann also losgehen.


----------



## Christine (20. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hi Rolf,

grad, wenn Dein Filter noch nicht fertig ist, wären doch Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen das Beste für Deinen Teich!


----------



## RKurzhals (22. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo Christine,
ich hoffe doch, dass meine Pflanzfläche ausreichend ist? Zone C+D soll komplett zuwachsen wie ein großes Beet, und am Rand ganz links ein paar ausgewählte Pflanzen, sowie eine gut bewachsene "Badewanne".
Mit der Technik will ich das Wasser bewegen, und die von außen eingetragenen Nährstoffe zu den Pflanzen bringen. Schließlich sind 70% des Wassers im Beckenbereich um den Steg.
Da ich __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben als die optimalen Nährstoff-Verwerter nicht möchte, bin ich mit der Wirkung meines Plans nicht so ganz sicher...


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo,
ein groß' Teil der erwähnten Pflanzen ist gekauft (danke, Werner!), ausgegraben aus Teichen von guten Bekannten, und in Körbe mit Lehm gesetzt. Einige der Pflanzen werden das vielleicht weniger mögen, doch ich hoffe mal, dass es ausreichend vielen gefällt. 
Bilder habe ich eins, zwei schon geschossen. Nach dem großen "Umsortieren" gibt es ein paar, versprochen!


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hall Fans,
ich habe nun ein gut Teil meiner Teichpflanzen bekommen! 
Ein Dankeschön noch mal an Werner, und meine nicht genannten Bekannten.
 
So sieht der Spaß aktuell aus. Alles umgetopft in Sand/Lehm, brav ins Körbchen, und ab in den Teich. Ich wollte entsprechend der Wüchsigkeit die Körbe auf Abstand setzen, Kies einschütten, und auf Pflnzenuchs hoffen. Ist das realistisch?


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo,
ich habe nun fleißig weitere Pflanzen "eingetopft", und mittlerweile den Bodenfilter mit Kies abgedeckt. Als zweites habe ich meine "Kapillarsperre" noch mal so überarbeitet, dass ich Humus einfüllen konnte, wenn auch nur auf gut 10 cm Breite! :?
Das Ganze sah bis gester in etwa so aus:
     .
Jetzt sitzen noch ein paar Pflanzen mehr im Teich. Die ersten Pflanzen sind mittlerweile deutlich gewachsen. Etwas mehr Gedul als im übrigen Garten bedarf es schon, doch wenn die Pflanzen auch im Teich bleiben, bin ich mehr als zufrieden...


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Das sieht sehr schön aus!

So war das früher bei mir auch, als mein Teich neu war. Leider sind dann mit der Zeit die schönen hellen Kieselsteine so mit Mulm überzogen gewesen (oder was da sonst noch so im Teich ist ), die hab ich gar nicht mehr sauber bekommen. Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen, ob es da noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt außer Kies.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo Maja,
ich muss mal unbedingt neue Fotos einstellen, hab' aber gerade keine - sorry ! :?
Auf jeden Fal sind viele der Pflanzen gewachsen. Einige der Pflanzen, die nicht so gut gewachsen sind, wollen keinen Kalk - das wollte ich ihnen nicht bieten... .
Nach einigen Wochen kann ich feststellen, dass Pflanzen im Teich nährstoffbedingt (? :?) ein wenig langsamer wachsen als ihre Kollegen außerhalb.
Dennoch wachsen viele noch gut genug. Den "scharfen" Hahnenfüssen hab' ich ihre Grenzen gezeigt, ebenso dem "Flussampfer". Ich bin gespannt auf den Rest des Jahres, und den nächsten Winter, wie die Pflanzen danach austreiben.
Mit dem Kies bin ich nicht überglücklich, doch hilft er verdammt gut, den Lehm in den Pflanztöpfen zu halten. Die "wüchsigeren" Pflanzen beginnen, auch außerhalb der "Körbchen" zu wachsen - das war ganz in meinem Interesse. Ich hoffe mal, dass man in der nächsten Zeit wenig von dem Kies sieht...


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Ja Rolf, auf neue Fotos bin ich natürlich gespannt!
Also eine Alternative zum Kies finde ich auch nicht, werde auch wieder darauf zurückgreifen (zumal ja der ganze Kies noch da ist ), zumindest in der Flachwasserzone. Da streiten sich ja die Teichianer, ob Sand oder Kies besser ist, jeder hat halt so seine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht und jedes hat sicher so seine Vor- und Nachteile. Manche entscheiden nach der Optik, manche nach praktischen Gesichtspunkten. Alles zuwachsen lassen wollte ich eigentlich nicht, auch nicht im Flachwasserbereich, dann könne ich ja da gleich ein Beet anlegen (ich habe keinen Pflanzenfilter, da keine Kois und überhaupt wohl keine oder nur wenige Fische, höchtens __ Moderlieschen).


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo,
es freut mich, dass mein thread noch Beachtung findet! . Ich habe wie versprochen auch ein paar Fotos wieder mal umgewandelt. Die Fotos sind von meiner alten Digikam, aber ich hoffe, dass sie zumindest einen guten Eindruck vermitteln. Seit mein Filter läuft, ist das Wasser klar geworden, mit Ausnahme am Anfang:
  (aber das ist wohl ein typisches Startproblem).
Die Pflanzen habe ich in Töpfe mit Langzeitdünger gesetzt, und dann das Ganze mit Steinen bedeckt. Das sah dann ungefähr so aus:
   .
Das es in meinem Teich genug zu futtern gibt, kann man einem seiner größeren Bewohner gut ansehen:
  April -> Juni  .


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo,
und nun ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Teich. Über die Wasserqualität kann ich nach wie vor nicht klagen. Die eingesetzten Pflanzen wachsen zum größten Teil. Es gab schon einige Verluste, zum Teil auch wegen falscher Position. Dennoch gab es auch unerklärliche Ausfälle (der __ Blutweiderich aus dem Garten gedeiht perfekt, die dieses Jahr gekaufte Pflanze ist einfach eingegangen - am vergleichbaren Standort!).
Hier mal ein paar aktuelle Impressionen:


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Das sieht wirklich sehr schön inzwischen aus!

Ist die Schildkröte da auf der Mauer echt? 

Weißt du eigentlich, welche Pflanzen dir eingegangen sind? Hast du dir das alles aufgeschrieben, was du gepflanzt hast?

Wirklich interessant, könnte man direkt eine Statistik draus machen .

Ich bin auch gerade dabei, mir zu notieren, was da so wann in meinem Teich kommt. Später kann man sich nämlich nicht mehr erinnern. Das ist mir bei meinem alten Teich auch so gegangen.


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hall Maja,
erst mal vielen Dank für die Blumen! 
Die Pflanzen, die mir eingegangen sind, kann ich freilich aufzählen, aber ich habe kein gutes Gefühl dabei... :?.
So wächst bei mir eine __ blaue Gauklerblume (gekauft als "mimulus luteus") 5 cm unterhalb Wsserspiegel in der Auslaufströmung vom Filter - das würde ich nicht empfehlen.
Eine der Morgensternseggen "Carex gravi" kümmerte in -5 cm Tiefe vor sich hin, die zweite war dem vollen Sonnenlicht (>12h) ausgesetzt, und kam mit + 5cm Wassertiefe gut zurecht...
Ein wenig extremer läuft es bei mir mit "Carex acuta", der Schlanksegge. Ausgerechnet in der "beruhigten" Zone, in der wenig Nährstoffe verfügbar sind, wächst sie besser. Die unterschiedlichen Nährstoffbedingungen an jedem Teich, und die individuellen Ansprüche der Pflanzen sind wohl nicht einfach zu beschreiben. Wer hat da eine gute Idee?
Da mein Wasser seit Wochen klar ist, habe ich mir UW-Pflanzen (Ranunculus aquatilis und Myriophyllum spec), sowie zwei Seerosen gekauft. Die eine Seerose ist gut angewachsen, die zweite kümmert leider dahin.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo Rolf,


> Das sieht wirklich sehr schön inzwischen aus!


da schließe ich mich Maja an!! 


> Die unterschiedlichen Nährstoffbedingungen an jedem Teich, und die individuellen Ansprüche der Pflanzen sind wohl nicht einfach zu beschreiben. Wer hat da eine gute Idee?



Dazu fällt mit nur: „Try-and-Error“ ein. 
Wenn mir eine neu gekauft Pflanze eingeht, obwohl ich versucht habe sie ihren Ansprüchen gemäß einzusetzen, finde ich das reichlich frustrierend.
Anderseits breiten sich manche Pflanzen in Ecken aus, da hätte ich sie nie hingesetzt:
__ Blutweiderich zwischen den Steinen der Trockenmauer (da hat er sich angesät)
die carex (pendula?) marschiert in die trockene Wiese und nur der Rasenmäher bremst den Ausbreitungsdrang.
[OT] 2 __ Pfingstrosen an der Nord-Hausmauer (da waren wohl Wurzelstückchen beim Umsetzen von Kissenprimeln dabei)[/OT]


liebe Grüße
Andrea

die dir „Try-and-wenig-Error“ wünscht


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo,
inzwischen ist ja schon gut abzusehen, wie es um die Pflanzen im Teich bestellt ist... . Das Bild, was die Pflanzen abliefern, ist sehr differenziert... . Es gibt ein, zwei Arten im Teich, die ich vielleicht nicht hätte einsetzen sollen :
das ist der "flutende Hahnenfuss", der sich aber in einer UW-Zone kontrollieren lässt, sprich er wurzelt nicht sehr tief, breitet sich aber "oberflächennah" sehr gut aus.
die zweite Pflanze ist der __ Sumpfziest (Stachys palustris), die als einzige ihren Pflanzkorb verlassen hat, und nun im gesamten Bodenfilter autaucht .
Der einfache __ Froschlöffel kommt wieder, die andere Alisma leider wohl nicht... . Entweder pflanze ich da neu, oder setze eine __ Schwanenblume dort hin (Butomus umbellatus). Einige der Sumpfprimeln sind eingegangen, aber nicht alle Arten:
 .
Ich war überrascht, dass meine __ Sumpfdotterblume eine gefüllte ist, inzwischen hat sie über 5 Blüten:
 
Der Winter konnte sowohl den __ Gauklerblumen als auch den __ Lippenmäulchen nichts anhaben, allerdings hinken sie dem Baumarkt/Teichcenter ein wenig hinterher:
   .
Der scharfe Hahnenfuss ist komplett ausgeblieben. Eine als __ Blutweiderich gekaute Staude, die sich als __ Wasserdost erwiesen hat, treibt wieder sehr gut aus, ebenso die __ blaue Gauklerblume vom Werner. Aktuell stehen die __ Seggen in der Blüte. Eine der __ Kalmus-Pflanzen hat den Winter nicht überstanden. Die Entfernung war sehr schwierig, da die Wurzeln über 30 cm tief eingedrungen sind... . Ich hoffe mal, dass die anderen Pflanzen von den vergammelden Wurzeln leben . Andernfalls ist ein Boden- bzw. Pflanzenfiler recht pflegeintensiv (was ich mal nicht hoffen will).


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo,
mittlerweile sind wir mitten im Mai, und wir hatten einen so warmen April, dass bei mir am Teich bereits alles wieder ausgetrieben ist !
Mich hatte beim Neubau am meisten interessiert, wie sich ein Teich so über die Jahre entwickelt, und welche Pflanzen wie gedeihen. So ist meine "Badewanne" (der Mini-Filtergraben) nicht voll in der Sonne, was den dortigen Wasserhahnenfuss kaum blühen läßt. An der gegenüberliegenden Seite wuchert er regelrecht, hat viele Blüten, und auch die Überwasserblätter. Den __ Igelkolben stört das weniger, der breitet sich langsam aus. Die Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter "sprengen" schon fast ihre Pflanzkörbe:
 .
Zwei der Pflanzen, der flutende Hahnenfuss, und der __ Sumpfziest, bilden Ausläufer und wollen überall wachsen (das ist gar nicht nett). Die __ Seggen sind dagegen "artig" und bleiben im "Körbchen". Das ist auf der einen Seite schön, auf der anderen hat es ganz schön Arbeit gemacht, diese zu teilen, und zu verbreitern. Die Wurzeln gehen sehr tief in die Lava, was mich freut . Anhängend noch ein Bild von der "Carex flava", einer kleineren Segge, die wirklich eine schöne Blattfarbe hat, und der ersten __ Iris. Gedüngt habe ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr, und hoffe auf ausreichend Nährstoffe durch Wind und Filter.


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo,
anhängend ein zweites update zur Info. Die Morgensternsegge im Pflanzenfilter kommt dieses Jahr erstmal zur Blüte, und auch in der "Badewanne" geht es vorwärts:
   .
Das Wasser ist klar, die anfangs leicht grünliche Färbung ist weg. Bis auf den Grund kann man nahezu unverfälscht alles erkennen (auch die Fadenalgen, die sich zwar nicht mehr vermehren, aber noch da sind, und sich schrittweise "auflösen"). Die Fische sind auch deutlich gewachsen, und stöbern fleissig in den Algen herum. Die Rotfedern kann man auch dabei "erwischen", wie sie über dem Wasser schwebende Insekten fangen. Hier mal zwei Bilder von den Bewohnern.


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo,
das Wachstum am Teich hält an.  Inzwischen bereiten sich die nächsten Pflanzen auf die Blüte vor (__ Wasserdost noch nicht, aber __ Blutweiderich und Orchideenprimel, sowie __ Igelkolben und am Rand der Felberich). 
Es macht richtig Spaß, dem Wachstum zuzusehen... . Als Drittes mal ein Bild, das die Saugwirkung im Filtergraben demonstriert. Ich hatte die Woche etwas lange das Wasser zum Nachfüllen laufen, und hätte selbst nicht den Höhenunterschied erwartet... . Vom Filter hat das Wasser einigs an Höhe bis in den Teich zu überwinden. Die Sichttiefe ist tadellos, zum Schluss mal ein Blick zur "Bodenabsaugung" bei 1,50 m.


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo,
an Pflanzen könnte es durchaus einiges mehr sein. Dennoch scheint die aktuelle Konstruktion zu reichen. Ich schließe das daraus, dass sich am Boden keine Schlammablagerung bildet. Das von mir eingepflanzte __ Tausendblatt (Myrophyllum) ist recht ausbreitungsfreudig, und wird spätestens im Herbst nach einem Einsatz im Teich verlangen... . Die beiden Seerosen sind da durchaus anspruchsvoller. Erst nach Einsatz eines Düngerkegelchens haben sie sich blühfreudig gezeigt. Mittlerweile treiben beide nur kleine Blätter (si erufen also nach noch mehr Dünger!). Mit dem aktuellen Pflanzenbestand schaffe ich es, bei etwa >= 5 m³/h den Teich klar zu halten, und die Fadenalgen nur an den Randzonen wachsen zu lasen. Sobald sich der Zulauf zum Trofi zusetzt, setzt ein recht starkes Fadenalgenwachstum ein... .


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo allerseits,
auf die Chance des Langweilens hier im Forum, mal ein feed-back vom aktuellen Status:
im BF wächst Carex acuta sehr gut, ebenso würde es Acorus calamus tun.
Juncus effusus leidet unter Frost, obwohl im Bereich der beheizten Zone. Ebenso geht es sehr vielen Pflanzen (__ Froschlöffel etc.), nur die __ Schwanenblume (Butomus umbellatus) nicht. Auch das __ Hechtkraut (Pontederia spec) ist leider recht frostempfindlich . 
Weniger anfällig gegen die Kälte waren dagegen der __ Fieberklee, der Tannenwedel und die Gauklerblume. Auch der __ Igelkolben scheint nicht unter dem Dauerfrost gelitten zu haben. Dafür ist mein "Mazus" alias __ Lippenmäulchen eingegangen. Aus drei Pflanzen (2010) wurden eine, dann keine.
Die __ Schwertlilien wachsen nach wie vor gut, sind allerdings in einem "frostgeschützten" Bereich.


----------



## mitch (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo Rolf,

von wegen langweilig -  aktueller Status ist immer  

der letzte Winter war für viele Pflanzen einfach zu hart, den __ Seggen hat es bei mir auch nix ausgemacht, 

Mal sehen ob die übriggebliebenen Triebe des *Pontederia lanceolata* es noch schaffen, das Zyperngras will auch ned so recht ..... + noch einiges mehr  

zum Glück haben wir ja unseren Werner


du siehst, es wird ned langweilig am und um den Teich


----------



## Darven (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo Rolf,
Dein Teich ist toll geworden und angewachsen,
ich lese gerne mit und wollte mal fragen ob Du ein neues Bild von Deinem Teich zeigen kannst.

Bin neugierig


----------



## PeterBoden (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo Rolf,


RKurzhals schrieb:


> ... mal ein feed-back vom aktuellen Status:


Danke, so etwas findet man nur in guten Foren, und das über so lange Zeit,

Da frage ich gleich mal gezielt nach deiner Morgensternsegge, Carex grayi.

Wie tief steht sie bei dir im (oder über) dem Wasserspiegel? Wenn ich es richtig erlesen habe sollte sie wohl nicht direkt im Wasser stehen.

Meine haben nasse Füße und scheinen den Winter nicht überstanden zu haben, sie waren auf jeden Fall richtig eingefroren, durch und durch.

Werner hat sie nicht im Sortiment, vielleicht ist sie ein Sensibelchen,


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo Peter,
ich habe zwei Morgenstern-__ Seggen. Wie Du geschrieben hast, war der letzte Winter ein kleines Problem für sie - auch bei mir. Beide Pflanzen leben noch . Allerdings hatten sie ja das Glück, am Auslauf hinter der Teichheizung stationiert zu sein. 
Die eine der Pflanzen war vom Werner, die andere vom Praktiker. Ich werde mal aktuelle Photos vom Teich einstellen.
Um die Sache rund zu machen: Wasserhahnenfuss benötigt Strömung, um algenfrei zu bleiben (wird aktuell probiert). Das Umsetzen von Butomus umbellatus (__ Schwanenblume) in ein "freies" Beet mit Humus war dem Wachstum sehr förderlich. __ Pfeilkraut (Sagittaria sagittifolia) und __ Froschlöffel (Alisma spec) haben zum zweiten Mal den Winter nicht überlebt - in 30 cm Tiefe ! Ebenso ist das "normale" __ Hechtkraut (Pontederia cordata, Werner, Praktiker und Globus Bamarkt) vom letzten Winter arg getroffen worden.
Keine Auswirkung hatte das Wetter auf Carex acuta, das __ Wollgras, Sumpf-Vergißmeinnicht, Stachys palustris, diverse __ Iris. Meine schwarze Segge (carex nigra) ist fast eingegangen, ebenso wie das kriechende Wollgras vom Werner. Die Gauklerblume leidet zwar unter dem Winter, doch kommt sie wieder. Das __ Lippenmäulchen mag zwar als frosthart durchgehen, doch ist es im dritten Jahr bei mir erfroren.
Selbst meine Binse (Juncus effusus) hat unter dem Winter gelitten. Den Sumpfdotterblumen (Caltha) scheint dies nichts auszumachen, ebenso wie dem __ Fieberklee. Meine Seerosen stehen sehr tief, damit waren sie vom Frost nicht betroffen.
Der Teichrand hat den Winter sehr gut überlebt. Vielen Dank, Peter, für die Nachfrage !


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo allerseits,
ich möchte mal gerne wieder von meinem Teich berichten. Er bereitet nicht nur mir Freude, und hat mir schon zahlreiche Stunden der Entspannung beschert .
Es gibt auch Dinge, die noch nicht so gut funktionieren, bzw. die man verbesser könnte. Gerade die Pflanzen sind solche Kandidaten, die einem erst nach ein paar Jahren verraten, ob sie sich auch wohlfühlen.
So beginnt mein BF immer mehr zuzuwachsen, ohne dass ich Pflanzen einbüsse. Die einzigen Verluste sind ein kriechendes __ Wollgras, das ein wenig unter der "Teichpflege" zu leiden hatte, und der Rückgang der Morgensternsegge (so wie von PeterBoden geschrieben, ist sie nicht so winterhart wie andere Pflanzen ). Ebenso sind die drei Horste von Juncus effusus (Blaugrüne Binse) und der einer weiteren Binse nicht gerade in Ausbreitung begriffen. (erstes Bild)
Ganz entgegen meiner heutigen Erwartung gedeihen der __ Blutweiderich, eine Seidenpflanze sowie ein __ Wasserdost hervorragend im seichten Wasser, ebenso eine Sumpfprimel aus dem Himalaya.(zweites Bild)
Mein größtes Sorgenkind ist nach wie vor das "künstliche" Ufer mit der breiten Pflanzenterasse. Die dort gepflanzten __ Froschlöffel, Pfeilkräuter, Hechtkräuter und Schwanenblumen waren im Jahr der Pflanzung am schönsten. Ich habe daher bei Werner ein paar Vertreter mit mehr Winterhärte bestellt, um auch diesen Teil dauerhaft zu begrünen. (drittes Bild) Das "gelbliche" Bild mit den Fadenalgen zeigt, wie es um diesen Teil des Teichs bestellt ist. (viertes Bild)
Der Ufergraben ist eine ideale Spielwiese für so viele Stauden und Teichpflanzen, dass ich schon bedaure, ihn so schmal gebaut zu haben (siehe die ersten zwei Bilder). Diese Zone bietet viele Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten. Die Kieselsteine würde ich dort bei einem zweiten Analuf gar nicht erst verwenden. Aktuell entferne ich sie immer noch, um den Pflanzen die Ausbreitung zu erleichtern .


----------



## Springmaus (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo,

 sehr schön mitzuerleben wie sich ein Teich mit der Zeit entwickelt!


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

Hallo Doris,
es freut mich sehr, wenn ich Zustimmung bekomme . Mittlerweile habe ich einige neue Pflanzen gesetzt. Dabei habe ich die __ Sonnenbarsche erwischt, wie sie Blätter und Stängel des neu gekauften Pfeilkrauts einfach 'rausgerissen haben, diese Bande ! Die ersten 5,50 € und die viele Gärtnersmüh' waren damit umsonst.
Dafür ist das "riesenblättrige __ Pfeilkraut" noch nicht befressen worden. Die ersten emersen Blätter sind da, es wird wohl blühen können . Als die Pflanzen gekommen waren, sah es auch mit der __ Schwanenblume schon besser aus, sie hat noch einmal neu ausgetrieben. Da sie eh' ein wenig "vagabundiert", schadet es nicht, wenn sie um ein paar Seggenhorste mehr wächst. Auch meine "Badewanne" hat Verstärkung bekommen.
Zu den Frosthärten bin ich auch fündig geworden. Z7 heißt also nicht dauerhaft < -12°C, das ist an meinem betonierten Teichrand wohl grenzwertig. Das betrifft das einheimische Pfeilblatt ("sagittifolia"), die Schwanenblume und den __ Froschlöffel - genau die Aussetzer! Anhängend mal die Schwanenblumen 2012 und 2013 im Vergleich.


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzplan für meinen Teich*

hallo allerseits,
anhängend mal wieder ein update. Das Wetter die letzten Wochen hat dem Pflanzenwachstum  im Teich sehr gut getan. Mittlerweile sieht es deutlich besser aus, als noch im Juni. Die gekauften Pflanzen sind bis auf einige gut angewachsen.Meine Fische ¿ (Ironie) können Pfeilblätter mitunter nicht leiden, anders kann ich mir die zugehörigen Stiele im Skimmer nicht erklären, ebenso gbit es Attacken auf's __ Hechtkraut. Dafür blühen die Schwanenblumen , und wachsen die Pflanzen zusehends besser als in der Vergangenheit. Die "Algenteppiche" sind an den von mir betrauerten Stellen auf dem Rückzug, es gibt sie nunmehr an den freien Stellen im Teich, da nicht überall mein __ Tausendblatt steht (an dem aber auch viele Fadenalgen wachsen).


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
ich will mal meinen thread wieder beleben - schließlich hatte ich irgendwo mal geschrieben, von meinen Erfahrungen zu berichten. Ich hab' mir vorgenommen, das auch wirklich zu tun . Nun seid bitte nicht enttäuscht, wenn es jetzt nicht passiert . Ich werde in einer Tabelle mal meine Erfahrungen zusammenschreiben, einfach ein paar "strukturierte" Kommentare zu meinem Teich. Bis dahin einfach mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder.


----------



## pyro (22. Mai 2015)

Rolf, auf den letzten Bildern mit den Fischen... was ist das für eine Unterwasserpflanze die da im Bild mit zu sehen ist??

Ansonsten sehr schöner Teich, hat sich gut gemacht und klasse kristallklares Wasser.


----------



## Nico84 (22. Mai 2015)

Hi Rolf,
die Frage die hier stand -  habe ich mir gerade selbst beantwortet
Sorry für den Post ;-)
LG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2015)

pyro schrieb:


> Rolf, auf den letzten Bildern mit den Fischen... was ist das für eine Unterwasserpflanze die da im Bild mit zu sehen ist??
> 
> Ansonsten sehr schöner Teich, hat sich gut gemacht und klasse kristallklares Wasser.



Hi Pyro,

da Rolf net geantwortet hat mach ich es mal. Das neben dem Sonnenbarsch sind Jungtriebe eines heimischen __ Tausendblatt (Myriophyllum verticilatum/spicatum)

MfG Frank


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo allerseits,
zur Abwechslung will ich mal wieder in meinen thread aktuelle Bilder einstellen. Bis zum siebenten Jahr hat sich einiges am Teich getan. Was die Ansprüche einiger Pflanzen betrifft, habe ich einiges gelernt. Ich bedaure es ein wenig, dass ich mit den Pfeilbättern und der __ Schwanenblume (letztes Jahr hat sie noch mal geblüht, dieses Jahr kamen die kräftigen Triebe an der Stelle, wo jetzt einer der Sonnenbarschmänner auf die laichbereite Frau wartet).
Nachfolgend ein paar Bilder meiner __ Seggen und __ Binsen, die ich nicht im Baumarkt gekauft habe. Diese sind allesamt anspruchslos und haben harte Winter vertragen.
              
Dies sind eine Stachelschweinsegge (Carex hystericina), eine gelb-grüne Form der Flatterbinse (Juncus effusus "gold strike"), Rispensegge (Carex paniculata), Gelbe Segge (Carex flava, eine kleine Segge) und - im Vordergrund (die "weißen Stiele") eine gestreifte Teichsimse (Schoenoplectus lacustris ssp ...). Dahinter sieht man das überall erhältliche schmalblättrige __ Wollgras, das mir auch sehr gut gefällt.
In meinem großen Pflanzenbecken ist mittlerweile keine freie Wasserfläche mehr zu erkennen (dennoch ist sie da, dort verstecken sich noch regelmäßig __ Molche und auch mal ein Frosch oder eine Kröte). Dort wachsen neben der gelben auch eine Schlanksegge (Carex acuta) und die Wiesensegge (Carex nigra), die ich schon weiter oben abgelichtet habe. Dank der letzte milden Winter hat sich auch ein gestreifter __ Graskalmus ausgebreitet. So weit zu den Gräsern, die sich bei mir im Teich breitgemacht haben.


----------

